# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نحوه مطالعه دروس برای آزمون های آزمایشی

## Nima1220

سلام دوستان. مدتیه که درگیر این موضوعم که چجوری مطالب مشخص شده مثلا قلمچی رو تو دو هفته بخونم؟ 
برنامه شما بلند مدته یعنی از الان تا دو هفته بعد برنامه میریزین چی بخونین و یا ...؟؟؟ و اینکه مطالب رو خورد خورد میخونید تست میزنید یا ...؟؟

ممنونتون میشم کلا روش برنامه ریزی تون رو بگین 

تشکر

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان. مدتیه که درگیر این موضوعم که چجوری مطالب مشخص شده مثلا قلمچی رو تو دو هفته بخونم؟ 
> برنامه شما بلند مدته یعنی از الان تا دو هفته بعد برنامه میریزین چی بخونین و یا ...؟؟؟ و اینکه مطالب رو خورد خورد میخونید تست میزنید یا ...؟؟
> 
> ممنونتون میشم کلا روش برنامه ریزی تون رو بگین 
> 
> تشکر


خب درساتو که تو بودجه بندی تقسیم کن بین روزها که دو هفته ای تمام بشه از دفتربرنامه اتم کمک بگیر

----------


## sardare azmoon

از من میشنوی اصلا طبق برنامه امون ازمایشی پیش نرو

----------


## artim

> از من میشنوی اصلا طبق برنامه امون ازمایشی پیش نرو


نه مشاور جان نمیشه که اینجوری بی برنامه گی پیش میاد و بهم میریزه درساش

----------


## _Zari_

ببین دستت میاد چیکار کنی الان اولشه ادم سردرگمه...ولی ولش نکن برنامتو ک همه چی خراب میشه...دفتر  برنامه ریزیم داشته باشه خیلی بهتره

----------


## sardare azmoon

> نه مشاور جان نمیشه که اینجوری بی برنامه گی پیش میاد و بهم میریزه درساش


من نگفتم برنامه نداشته باش !!!!گفتم برنامه ایکه پیش میری برای ازمون هات نباشه و خودت یک برنامه تنظیم کنی بهتره 
به نظر من برنامه باید به صورت ساعتی باشه ( یعنی مثلا طرف بگه من هر روز 8 ساعت درس میخونم حالا هر حجمی شد ) و  حجمی خوندن به نظر من اصلا صحیح نیست

----------


## artim

> من نگفتم برنامه نداشته باش !!!!گفتم برنامه ایکه پیش میری برای ازمون هات نباشه و خودت یک برنامه تنظیم کنی بهتره 
> به نظر من برنامه باید به صورت ساعتی باشه ( یعنی مثلا طرف بگه من هر روز 8 ساعت درس میخونم حالا هر حجمی شد ) و  حجمی خوندن به نظر من اصلا صحیح نیست


ساعتی باشه؟ نه بدترین نوع برنامه ساعتیه
چون اگه توی اون ساعت و تایم به هر دلیلی نتونه فلان درس رو بخونه برنامه اش بهم میریزه
موفق باشی

----------


## sardare azmoon

> ساعتی باشه؟ نه بدترین نوع برنامه ساعتیه
> چون اگه توی اون ساعت و تایم به هر دلیلی نتونه فلان درس رو بخونه برنامه اش بهم میریزه
> موفق باشی


خب وقتی ساعتی باشه قرار نیست دیگه حجم مشخصی رو بخونه که به اون حجم نرسه !!!!!

----------


## artim

> خب وقتی ساعتی باشه قرار نیست دیگه حجم مشخصی رو بخونه که به اون حجم نرسه !!!!!


خب این که برنامه نیست دیگه
برنامه ینی حجم متناسب با توجه به زمان متناسب
هر کدوم از این فاکتور ها حذف شه دیگه برنامه ای علنا در کار نیست
من اینارو از خودم نمیگم توی دوره های مشاوره که بودم اینها از اصول اولیه برنامه هستن

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خب این که برنامه نیست دیگه
> برنامه ینی حجم متناسب با توجه به زمان متناسب
> هر کدوم از این فاکتور ها حذف شه دیگه برنامه ای علنا در کار نیست
> من اینارو از خودم نمیگم توی دوره های مشاوره که بودم اینها از اصول اولیه برنامه هستن


نه دیگه تعیین حجم غلطه به نظر من حالا چرا؟ چون باعث میشه کیفیت فدای کمیت بشه 
بذار با مثال توضیح بدم  فرض کنید یک نفر اگر بخواد بدون توجه به زمان درس بخونه  درس یک عربی رو تو دو ساعت یاد میگیره  حالا اگر این شخص بخواد برای خودش ساعت تعیین کنه ( و بگه من تو فلان ساعت درس یک رو میخونم ) 3حالت داره
1-یا دقیقا همون دوساعت رو تعیین میکنه : که خوب هیچ فرقی نداره در واقع چه دو ساعت رو تعیین کنه چه نکنه تو دو ساعت درس یک عربی رو میخونه 
2- یا زمانی بیشتری ( مثلا دو ساعت و نیم ) تعیین میکنه: که خب اینطوری وقتش تلف میشه 
3- یا زمان کمتر ( مثلا یک ساعت و نیم ) تعیین میکنه : که در این صورت چون ین زمان کمتر از حد مورد نیازه بدیهیه که اون درس رو یاد نمیگیره و عملا وندن و نخوندن اون درس براش فرقی داره چون به تسلط نرسیده بلکه شاید اینطور خوندن بدتر هم باشه چون کسی که نخونده سوال رو نمیزنه ولی کسی که بد خونده سوال رو غلط میزنه !!!!
پس تعیین حجم کار بسیار اشتباهیه و عملا هیچ فایده ای نداره

----------


## artim

> نه دیگه تعیین حجم غلطه به نظر من حالا چرا؟ چون باعث میشه کیفیت فدای کمیت بشه 
> بذار با مثال توضیح بدم  فرض کنید یک نفر اگر بخواد بدون توجه به زمان درس بخونه  درس یک عربی رو تو دو ساعت یاد میگیره  حالا اگر این شخص بخواد برای خودش ساعت تعیین کنه ( و بگه من تو فلان ساعت درس یک رو میخونم ) 3حالت داره
> 1-یا دقیقا همون دوساعت رو تعیین میکنه : که خوب هیچ فرقی نداره در واقع چه دو ساعت رو تعیین کنه چه نکنه تو دو ساعت درس یک عربی رو میخونه 
> 2- یا زمانی بیشتری ( مثلا دو ساعت و نیم ) تعیین میکنه: که خب اینطوری وقتش تلف میشه 
> 3- یا زمان کمتر ( مثلا یک ساعت و نیم ) تعیین میکنه : که در این صورت چون ین زمان کمتر از حد مورد نیازه بدیهیه که اون درس رو یاد نمیگیره و عملا وندن و نخوندن اون درس براش فرقی داره چون به تسلط نرسیده بلکه شاید اینطور خوندن بدتر هم باشه چون کسی که نخونده سوال رو نمیزنه ولی کسی که بد خونده سوال رو غلط میزنه !!!!
> پس تعیین حجم کار بسیار اشتباهیه و عملا هیچ فایده ای نداره



خب حجم تعیین نکنی ممکنه تو 3 ساعت دو صفحه بخونی
باشه هر کس روشی داره
موفق باشی سردار

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خب حجم تعیین نکنی ممکنه تو 3 ساعت دو صفحه بخونی
> باشه هر کس روشی داره
> موفق باشی سردار


آره مشاوره مثل ریاضی نیست که دو دو تا بشه چهارتا و هر کس نظری برای خودش داره این بحث رو میکنم خدایی نکرده به معنی نا اگاهی بقیه نیست بلکه برای اینه که دوستان با نظرات مختلف اشنا بشن و بهترینش رو انتخاب کنند 
راجع این مساله که شما فرمودید خب اگر واقعا اون 2 صفحه به 3 ساعت زمان نیاز داشته باشه اونوقت چی کار کرد؟؟؟ خب وقتی حداقل زمان لازم 3 ساعت باشه چرا باید طرف بیاد تو 1 ساعت بخونه؟؟؟ وقتی طرف تو یک ساعت بخونه خب متوجه نمیشه و اگر تستی از اون مطلب بیاد نمیتونه بزنه پس این خوندن چه فایده ای داره؟؟؟ اگر هم کمتر از 3 ساعت زمان نیاز باشه خب بدیهیه که داوطلب وقتی اون مطلب رو مثلا تو یک ساعت  تموم کرد میره سراغ مطلب بعدی و مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## artim

> آره مشاوره مثل ریاضی نیست که دو دو تا بشه چهارتا و هر کس نظری برای خودش داره این بحث رو میکنم خدایی نکرده به معنی نا اگاهی بقیه نیست بلکه برای اینه که دوستان با نظرات مختلف اشنا بشن و بهترینش رو انتخاب کنند 
> راجع این مساله که شما فرمودید خب اگر واقعا اون 2 صفحه به 3 ساعت زمان نیاز داشته باشه اونوقت چی کار کرد؟؟؟ خب وقتی حداقل زمان لازم 3 ساعت باشه چرا باید طرف بیاد تو 1 ساعت بخونه؟؟؟ وقتی طرف تو یک ساعت بخونه خب متوجه نمیشه و اگر تستی از اون مطلب بیاد نمیتونه بزنه پس این خوندن چه فایده ای داره؟؟؟ اگر هم کمتر از 3 ساعت زمان نیاز باشه خب بدیهیه که داوطلب وقتی اون مطلب رو مثلا تو یک ساعت  تموم کرد میره سراغ مطلب بعدی و مشکلی پیش نمیاد



خب حداقل 6-7 تا کتاب از یه پایه  باید تا کنکور خونده بشه با توجه به وقت محدود دلبخواهی نمیشه کار کرد که خب زمان نیاز داره میذارم مهم نیست چقدر زمان بخواد اینجوری ممکنه تا کنکور چند تا کتاب تمام نشن اصلا 
ر.ش غلطی بدون زمان جلو رفتن یا بدون حجم جلو رفتن
اهمیت کنکور مدیریت زمان و مدیریت حجم هست

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلام دوستان. مدتیه که درگیر این موضوعم که چجوری مطالب مشخص شده مثلا قلمچی رو تو دو هفته بخونم؟ 
> برنامه شما بلند مدته یعنی از الان تا دو هفته بعد برنامه میریزین چی بخونین و یا ...؟؟؟ و اینکه مطالب رو خورد خورد میخونید تست میزنید یا ...؟؟
> 
> ممنونتون میشم کلا روش برنامه ریزی تون رو بگین 
> 
> تشکر


سلام
در حالت کلی از 13 روزی که وقت داریم واسه آزمون باید 10 روز رو به خوندن و تثبیت مطالب و حل تست های زوج اختصاص بدیم و 3 روز باقی مونده رو به تست های فرد با گرفتن زمان و جمع بندی و مرور اختصاص بدیم
برای برنامه ریزی هم بهترین برنامه ریزی، برنامه ریزی روزانه ست.
حتما لینک های زیر رو برو ببین و ازشون استفاده کن!! (این روش ها فوق العادست)
مقدمات برنامه ریزی
10 نکته طلایی در برنامه ریزی
برنامه ریزی به روش کیفی

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خب حداقل 6-7 تا کتاب از یه پایه  باید تا کنکور خونده بشه با توجه به وقت محدود دلبخواهی نمیشه کار کرد که خب زمان نیاز داره میذارم مهم نیست چقدر زمان بخواد اینجوری ممکنه تا کنکور چند تا کتاب تمام نشن اصلا 
> ر.ش غلطی بدون زمان جلو رفتن یا بدون حجم جلو رفتن
> اهمیت کنکور مدیریت زمان و مدیریت حجم هست


اگر کسی به موقع شروع کنه و واقعا بیشترین توان ممکن رو بذاره به نظر من وقت کم نمیاره ضمنا اگر وقت کم بیاره و بر خی از منابع رو نخونه ولی بقیه منابع رو قشنگ مسلط باشه به نظر من خیلی نتیجه بهتری میگیره تا زمانی که همه منابع رو با تسلط کم بخونه 
همونطور که مطلع هستید الان تقریبا با درصدای 50-55 میشه 3 رقمی شد تازه اگر کسی بخواد برخی از منابع رو نخونه میتونه منابعی که ضریب پایین تر داره رو حذف کنه ( البته باز هم میگم اگر کسی به موقع شروع کرده باشه و تمام توانش رو بذاره خیلی محاله وقت کم بیاره ولی حتی اگر وقت هم کم بیاد حذف بخشی از منابع و تسلط کامل بر منابعی که مطالعه کرده خیلی بهتر از تسلط نصفه بر تمامی منابعه )

----------


## artim

> اگر کسی به موقع شروع کنه و واقعا بیشترین توان ممکن رو بذاره به نظر من وقت کم نمیاره ضمنا اگر وقت کم بیاره و بر خی از منابع رو نخونه ولی بقیه منابع رو قشنگ مسلط باشه به نظر من خیلی نتیجه بهتری میگیره تا زمانی که همه منابع رو با تسلط کم بخونه 
> همونطور که مطلع هستید الان تقریبا با درصدای 50-55 میشه 3 رقمی شد تازه اگر کسی بخواد برخی از منابع رو نخونه میتونه منابعی که ضریب پایین تر داره رو حذف کنه ( البته باز هم میگم اگر کسی به موقع شروع کرده باشه و تمام توانش رو بذاره خیلی محاله وقت کم بیاره ولی حتی اگر وقت هم کم بیاد حذف بخشی از منابع و تسلط کامل بر منابعی که مطالعه کرده خیلی بهتر از تسلط نصفه بر تمامی منابعه )


بخشی اره 
درصورتیه که برنامه حجمی زمانی داشته باشه ممکنه بخشی از درسا ببمونه که ایرادی نداره
برنامه بدون حجم اگه فرضا یکی دو تا کتاب نه درس یکی دو تا کتاب بمونه 
مشاور میخواد جواب بده نه این وسط داوطلب ضرر میکنه

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

ما که ترازمون پایین بود تو سال کنکور پس اظهار نظر بیخودی نمیکنم.... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Behnam10

*سلام . من گزینه 2 هستم . الان یه سری مطالب رو توی مدرسه داریم میخونیم و یه سری هم برای ازمون است . 
ما برای مدرسه اغلب دروس  پیش رو داریم میخونیم اما یه سری هم مثل دینی و شیمی از دوم شروع کردند . به هر حال هیچکدوم درس سوم رو دارند نمیدن . ازمون ها هم داره از سوم میگیره . من موندم درس مدرسه رو بخونم و اونا رو تست بزنم و یا به سوم بچسبم . 
لطفا راهنماییم کنید . فرصت درس خودنم هم در روز  حدود 7 ساعت هست .*

----------


## ngn

من میام واسه خودم اول مشخص می کنم هر درس رو چقدر می خوام مطالعه کنم . مثلا میگم تا دو هفته دیگه ریاضی مبحث احتمالو باید از دو تا کتاب تست بزنم . مثلا یه روز در میون پنجاه تا تست ریاضی میزنم و دو سه روز اخرم میذارم دوره ی تستای اشتباه و نکات در اورده شده
حفظیا رو هم اول یه دور کامل حفظ میکنم بعد میرم سر تست

----------


## Nima1220

up...

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## bbehzad

> من میام واسه خودم اول مشخص می کنم هر درس رو چقدر می خوام مطالعه کنم . مثلا میگم تا دو هفته دیگه ریاضی مبحث احتمالو باید از دو تا کتاب تست بزنم . مثلا یه روز در میون پنجاه تا تست ریاضی میزنم و دو سه روز اخرم میذارم دوره ی تستای اشتباه و نکات در اورده شده
> حفظیا رو هم اول یه دور کامل حفظ میکنم بعد میرم سر تست


این کار کاملا درسته.افرین

----------


## Nima1220

up

----------

